# Boolean Wert zuweisen



## Guest (13. Feb 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich benötige hilfe bei der Zuweisung von einem Boolean Wert:


```
public void testMain(Object[] args) 
	{
		boolean test;
		test = false;
		
		
			
			
			//test = table_olkwTable2().performTest(OlkwTable_grid_4VP());
			if (test = false){
				System.out.println("Geht in die IF Bedingung");
				image_downGif().click();
			}
			else {
				System.out.println("Geht in die else Bedingung");
				System.out.print(test);
			}
		
					
			
			
			
			
			
	}

ich möchte das test false ergibt und er somit in if bedingung hüpft..

bei mir macht er das leider nicht ... er geht in die else schleife und gibt in der konsole aus:

Geht in die else Bedingung
false

... verstehe ich nicht..
```


----------



## ARadauer (13. Feb 2008)

if (test == false){ 

oder

if(!test)


----------

